# This is why I bought a 12” berkel



## 73saint (Aug 15, 2018)

But I still have to cut my slabs down some times!   It still sure does make slicing easier!  And more efficient!

That’s all, just thought I’d share.


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 15, 2018)

How is the clean up. We have a big horbart that I use when cooking 10-20 tri tips for parties and it is a pain to clean


----------



## 73saint (Aug 15, 2018)

Clean up is a breeze. Hardest part is moving it the 5 feet I have to in order to work.  Wish I could slice where I store it.


----------



## rexster314 (Aug 15, 2018)

Just curious, what is the measurement between the back of the carriage and the edge of the blade?


----------



## 73saint (Aug 15, 2018)

rexster314 said:


> Just curious, what is the measurement between the back of the carriage and the edge of the blade?


That’s a great question.  It’s not 12”, right at 11” I believe.


----------



## 73saint (Aug 15, 2018)

Right at 11”, but the carriage is on a bar that has two heavy duty springs on each end.  With a little pressure you can bring the carriage back a little further.  That may be where they get the 12” from.


----------



## rexster314 (Aug 15, 2018)

For Hobarts, it's the size of the blade, not the carriage length. Although the blade isn't a true 12". The distance between the back of the carriage and the first touch of the blade is 12" on my 1612


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 15, 2018)

I have a 12" Torrey & we only use it when it is absolutely necessary. It takes 2 people to get it up on the counter. But it does a real nice job if you have a large piece of meat or a long slab of bacon, but honestly I usually use my Chef's choice 645 & I also bought the blade sharpener with it. I've had it for 7 or 8 years & it's still like new. Light enough to move around & tough enough to slice meat & cheese all day long.
Al


----------



## rexster314 (Aug 15, 2018)

I have my Hobart on a rolling cart, that I cut down to 41" tall, with the slicer on top of that. I made the shelf out of 1/2" plywood, and topped it with a sheet of brushed stainless steel for easy cleanup. I have a room just for the Hobart and my Vacmaster 320 chamber sealer with a 6' laminated countertop I built many years ago. It's perfect for slicing, packaging and vacuum sealing mass quantities, and I still have room in kitchen area


----------



## 73saint (Aug 15, 2018)

rexster314 said:


> I have my Hobart on a rolling cart, that I cut down to 41" tall, with the slicer on top of that. I made the shelf out of 1/2" plywood, and topped it with a sheet of brushed stainless steel for easy cleanup. I have a room just for the Hobart and my Vacmaster 320 chamber sealer with a 6' laminated countertop I built many years ago. It's perfect for slicing, packaging and vacuum sealing mass quantities, and I still have room in kitchen area


That's a great idea, if I only had the room for the cart.  I don't even have the closet space right now.  Busting at the seams!


----------

